# Idea for legal stickerless cube



## ThomasJE (Nov 4, 2012)

There has been a lot of controversy over the use of stickerless cubes in competition, so I thought that there has to be some way to make stickerless cubes legal. The main thing I thought was instead of making the whole cube coloured, just make the sticker area coloured. So, I thought of something simple: why don't we make a hole in the piece, so we can put a coloured insert in? I took this idea, and I made a 3D model to illustrate my idea.

Here are some pictures of my idea (taken from the 3D model):
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1kuNEAR1eLQLP60Hv3i3z21n4aChQwchIn_MCv2iF4xU/edit
And the original 3D model is here:
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=dc7658a280c4aa44427d581459083911


----------



## Hunter (Nov 4, 2012)

I asked for permission to view.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 4, 2012)

Hunter said:


> I asked for permission to view.



Sorry; fixing it now.

EDIT: Done now.


----------



## cubeone (Nov 4, 2012)

So basically your idea is to have caps for all of the pieces?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 4, 2012)

Not a new idea, though there aren't any good cubes which are designed like this. I'd like to eventually see something like this for all sizes of cubes, but only if the cubes were good too.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't know of any cubes designed like tis, but the chinaminx is, and is perfectly legal in comp (I've used one for over 4 years as my main megaminx before the Dayan got released).


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 4, 2012)

TMOY said:


> I don't know of any cubes designed like tis, but the chinaminx is, and is perfectly legal in comp (I've used one for over 4 years as my main megaminx before the Dayan got released).



The Gan's cube is stickerless and legal, and there's also a C4Y cube with tiles more like what is in the picture in the OP. I don't have either, but most people don't think they're any good.


----------



## moralsh (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a dealextreme horrible 3x3x3 with absolutely no corner cutting similar to this, the tiles are glued but are hard plastic, I'd like to see something like this being done, as what I don't like about stickers is that they wear off pretty quickly


----------



## Drake (Nov 5, 2012)

It as already been done with the gans cube II. Pretty useless cause you need to use more sort of pieces, and it depending on how the pieces are made it can make the puzzle heavyer. It's just so much easyer to sticker your cube. Next time try to make a little bit of research before posting about something like this . And it has been made with the cube4you tile cube too.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 5, 2012)

It would be kinda cool if pieces had an indent for the sticker, so that the top of the sticker is flush with the plastic.

The stickers would be easier to apply, you could still get fluorescent colors, and they would not chip.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 5, 2012)

Hunter said:


> It would be kinda cool if pieces had an indent for the sticker, so that the top of the sticker is flush with the plastic.
> 
> The stickers would be easier to apply, you could still get fluorescent colors, and they would not chip.


But wouldnt restickering be a pain? Like to get the old stickers out/off?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 5, 2012)

This...this actually looks like a great idea. I would love to buy a cube like that if it worked well. Interchangable stickers? Awesome! I don't really mind it taking even 20mins.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 5, 2012)

Could be an issue, but it would be pretty easy to get an X-Acto knife under a corner I would think.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 5, 2012)

cubeone said:


> So basically your idea is to have caps for all of the pieces?



In short, yes.



TMOY said:


> I don't know of any cubes designed like tis, but the chinaminx is, and is perfectly legal in comp (I've used one for over 4 years as my main megaminx before the Dayan got released).



Could you post some pics?



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> The Gan's cube is stickerless and legal, and there's also a C4Y cube with tiles more like what is in the picture in the OP. I don't have either, but most people don't think they're any good.



Indeed, but the pieces aren't hollow pic).



Drake said:


> It as already been done with the gans cube II. Pretty useless cause you need to use more sort of pieces, and it depending on how the pieces are made it can make the puzzle heavyer. It's just so much easyer to sticker your cube. Next time try to make a little bit of research before posting about something like this . And it has been made with the cube4you tile cube too.



Indeed, that much more plastic would make the cube noticeably heavier, and the design in my pictures wouldn't make the cube that much more heavier.

And I'm uploading the 3D model now.

EDIT: It's here: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=dc7658a280c4aa44427d581459083911


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 5, 2012)

I have another idea, which will not make the cube heavier. I wil make drawings later, when I'm not on an iPod.


----------



## fiveftaway (Nov 5, 2012)

I could be wrong but isn't this design exactly what a cube4you tile cube is?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 6, 2012)

doesn't cube4you have a tiled cube? I've got a cube that has interchangeable tiles in my box of cubes.


----------



## WBCube (Nov 6, 2012)

As long as it doesn't look too gross in the end I'm on board


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 8, 2012)

how about like dayan pieces?
edge pieces would be instead of two pieces, will be four pieces. On which the third and fourth pieces will be the colored face.
and the corner piece would be a six-piece piece.
peace!


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 8, 2012)

The Bloody Talon said:


> how about like dayan pieces?
> edge pieces would be instead of two pieces, will be four pieces. On which the third and fourth pieces will be the colored face.
> and the corner piece would be a six-piece piece.
> peace!



That was what I was thinking Dayan could do, but I'm not that good a 3D modeller


----------



## RazzleBerry (Nov 8, 2012)

C4U did something like that. It worked well. For me the biggest advantage of stickerless cubes is they are made out of a softer plastic, however the difference is suddel. If dayan did that it would be awesome but it would jack up the prices. ATM, the 2 best ways are dying it, which leaves a messy finish, or making a force cube which is very expensive. Oh well, maybe the dayan 6 will improve on that.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 8, 2012)

RazzleBerry said:


> C4U did something like that. It worked well. For me the biggest advantage of stickerless cubes is they are made out of a softer plastic, however the difference is suddel. If dayan did that it would be awesome but it would jack up the prices. ATM, the 2 best ways are dying it, which leaves a messy finish, or making a force cube which is very expensive. Oh well, maybe the dayan 6 will improve on that.



maybe covering the faces with a square tape (size of the stickers) before dying it then removing the tape after wouldn't make a messy finish. I'm not sure though, haven't tried.


----------



## Peter Pal (Dec 6, 2014)

It's called Tiled cubes and Rubik's has some of them.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 6, 2014)

...or the regulations could be changed into something non-ridiculous.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 16, 2014)

Reminds me of this cube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY2qm1nWxbw


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 23, 2014)

Peter Pal said:


> It's called Tiled cubes and Rubik's has some of them.



The Rubik's speed cube is not too bad. I think people just stay away because it's got the name Rubik's on it.


----------

